# Want To Buy: maxi cosi infant car seat



## Ryanbunny (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi I'm looking to buy a second hand maxi cosi infant car seat for my son. Looking for a cheaper alternative, second hand as my son is already 7kg now. Please SMS me 92277414 if you have one to sell for below $100


----------

